# لاول مرة وحصريا المرنمة "مريم حلمي" و ترنيمة حزينة جدا " مين تتحمل " - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .



## بولا وديع (14 يونيو 2010)

*لاول مرة وحصريا المرنمة "مريم حلمي" و ترنيمة حزينة جدا " مين تتحمل " - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

ترنيمة مين تتحمل 
 للمرنمة مريم حلمي

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 






ترنيمة : مين تتحمل
اداء : مريم حلمى
كلمات : هانى الحناوى
الحان و توزيع : شنوده عبد المسيح
هندسه صوتيه : مشيل عبد الملك
كمان : سعد ماركو
ناى :اشرف عجايبى
قانون : راجى كمال

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى
على الانبا تكلا بالزقازيق

اختر سيرفر
Size : 5  MB    
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).





mediafire

rapidshare

x7.to

freakshare

megaupload

filefactory

zshare

sendspace

badongo

ifile.it

zippyshare

to links

استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة​













​


----------



## ayman adwar (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لاول مرة وحصريا المرنمة "مريم حلمي" و ترنيمة حزينة جدا " مين تتحمل " - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

شكرا لتعبك


----------



## naro_lovely (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لاول مرة وحصريا المرنمة "مريم حلمي" و ترنيمة حزينة جدا " مين تتحمل " - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*7lwa aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لاول مرة وحصريا المرنمة "مريم حلمي" و ترنيمة حزينة جدا " مين تتحمل " - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لاول مرة وحصريا المرنمة "مريم حلمي" و ترنيمة حزينة جدا " مين تتحمل " - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

شكرا ليك يا بولا
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لاول مرة وحصريا المرنمة "مريم حلمي" و ترنيمة حزينة جدا " مين تتحمل " - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

شكرا للترانيم الرااااائعه والمجهود​


----------

